# Alternative to cardboard boxes?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

My cats love cardboard boxes but I think they are tacky laying around the house and one of my cats even chews them up and makes a huge mess.

Is there an alternative to cardboard boxes that cats like? Like ones made of wood or something that look more appealing to have out? Also sturdy so my one cat can't destroy it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The disposable part is the best thing about boxes. The cats get tired of them and like fresh ones... so after a few days (or if company is coming) then I recycle them... and then put down a new one when it comes.

Tacky is relevant.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I also just hate the mess they make. Multiple times a day cleaning up cardboard bits. I'd rather just not have to do that lol.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

There are cardboard scratchers, which my cats love. They do chew them up a bit, but I vaccuum every other day so it doesn't get bad. I just got a cheap one from TJ Maxx that they love. 

As far as playing goes, I would look into a cat tower. I have an over the door one from Walmart that one of my kitties love. It's not very stable, so if they aren't reckless, I don't recommend it lol 

Also, I do have two boxes in my living room right now for my cats.... I've given up on keeping everything perfect. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have two boxes in my living room. They are taped together and covered in HOT PINK duct tape and trimmed with purple duct tape. They aren't terribly conspicuous and the boys like laying in them. When they start to look ratty I'll toss them and try another configuration (covered in the pretty duct tape of course)


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

This is one of those thicker boxes. 

A few places were made more sturdy, doubled the walls and base, used duct tape to reinforce corners, used brown paper bag for the inside linning and old silver gift wrap for the outside. A bit of green house repair tape on the exterior to hold gift wrap.

Bought a little pet mattress to fit inside, a little fleece and a Kong Kickaroo for a cuddle pillow.

It's Belle's but everyone has had a go sleeping in it. It's too tempting for them to pass it up if the sun is shinning on it, mid afternoon, after a nice lunch and full tum... LOL
















Cats like something about cardboard. Don't know, I guess its the smell, maybe texture... who knows but they love it. They aren't into wood boxes, not anything like cardboard.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Was on youtube and found this 



Ok, the lady is unique but gives you an idea of what you can do with those boxes so they aren't .. just... boxes


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Check out an IKEA if there's one near you - they have a huge assortment of boxes, some made of cardboard, some with stronger material.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

tezster said:


> Check out an IKEA if there's one near you - they have a huge assortment of boxes, some made of cardboard, some with stronger material.


Yes I live pretty close to one! 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was at a Habitat for Humanity resale store recently and they had various sized used inexpensive kitchen cabinets that I thought would make great cat hide-a-ways if little doors were cut into the sides.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow catface, your cardboard boxes make mine look like trash. Maybe I should try to pretty them up...


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

emilyatl said:


> Wow catface, your cardboard boxes make mine look like trash. Maybe I should try to pretty them up...


I had a bunch of them that looked like regular boxes for quite a while, but this one box (I suspect because it was extra thick) seemed to last the longest and Belle favored it... a LOT!

I had taken the time to do up the pet carrier with cushions and fleeces, a kong kickaroo and a little microwavable pet warmer. Sadie took over the pet carrier and if Belle went in, Sadie would crawl in and sprawl out and systematically push Belle out by stretching and laying in all sorts of crazy positions.

Belle was looking down in the chops, with those eyes that seemed to say, "You made that for Sadie, where's mine? Don't I get one?"
So I looked at the box, went in the cellar and got some old wrapping paper, a couple little accessories and viola! lol
She hung by my side the whole afternoon. It was an out door project, this past summer. She sat on the table and would watch and then look at me then watch some more, then jump down and try to find her sister lol then jump up on the table again LOL It was cute, she was excited. So I had to put a little extra effort in it... ya know? Not like Belle is spoiled or anything..


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

No, she doesn't sound spoiled at all.  Scout loves his Kong kickaroo! He snuggles up with that thing all of the time.


----------

